# Tikka ?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Who makes Tikka rifles? I mean, where do they come from? Overseas? American mfg.? They seem like really nice rifles from what I've seen of them, and I have heard of them for sometime. Just don't know much about the brand.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tikka rifles are made by the same company that makes sako rifles. They are owned by the same company in Finland.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Both Sako and Tikka are owned and distributed by Beretta.

They are great guns....do a search and you will see the reviews. I own one and love it. It has an adjustable trigger, detachable clip, 60 degree bolt, and is a tack driver.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Both Sako and Tikka are owned and distributed by Beretta.
> 
> They are great guns....do a search and you will see the reviews. I own one and love it. It has an adjustable trigger, detachable clip, 60 degree bolt, and is a tack driver.


Chuck, I forgot that Beretta bought them out. I know that they are still made in Finland though.
I also love my T-3, It is the most accurate gun I have.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

correct. the only complaint with mine is the clip is plastic and feels real junky. However, i haven't had any problems with it up to this point. also an extra clip will have to be special ordered and will run you around $60, if i remember right.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have found extra clips......they are not cheap. They run around $80. I found them at gander mt and cabela's. But if you get a different cal. other than 30-06 or something very, very generic you will have to special order your extra clip.

But yes they are made in finland.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

So, I may well be looking at some pretty good rifles when I go to a store that is currently carrying a few of these.

Thanks for the info. More for me to ponder for a future purchase of a decent looking, good shooting rifle for coyote hunting.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

Scheels has a good selection of rifles and clips. I picked up a 25-06 in SS with a walnut stock that's special to Scheels. GREAT gun. Got my first two deer this fall with it. first the shots out of it at 100 yards were inside 3/4". Wouldn't hesatate to get another.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

These guns are pretty reliable? How would you rate them against say a Model 700 or Ruger Mod. 77 or Weathreby? 
I really like that box magazine. Do they feed well?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes the are reliable.

The action is much smoother than a Ruger or a Remington. its like glass covered in silk smooth.

There is really NOTHING wrong with these rifles. They are simply fantastic. The only minor problem is that they use special rings, but Tikka's integral rail and special locking ring system, while not standard, is very secure.


----------

